# My car and the models



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

for more pics click here


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

love the look, nice n clean..im thinking of getting this kit or the r33


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Try using the 'fill flash' enhancement in photoshop. Will really bring out the pictures better.

Seth


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Your car's lookin reallllly good.. nice work!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

:idhitit:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good as usual
still drooling over the grille/brows
and the girls


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......wait..............your car is in those pics??? hm, hold on, lemmie look closer... :cheers:


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> :idhitit:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

FadedKM83 said:


>



i gotta agree... them women arent too good looking. as a matter a fact, ur car is losing points because of them.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Slap dem Hoochie mamas


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> i gotta agree... them women arent too good looking. as a matter a fact, ur car is losing points because of them.






shit, Id still do'em...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think the ones sitting in the trunk are acceptable, the others must go pose on a civic or somethin


----------

